# Lateral Femoral  Cutaneous Nerve Block



## Melissa Harris CPC (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a question and any input is greatly appreciated.

Is the correct code for a lateral femoral cutaneous nerve block 64450? as it is a branch of the femoral nerve?  

Thank you.

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management.


----------



## marvelh (Aug 20, 2014)

Lateral femoral cutaneous nerve is not a branch of the femoral nerve.  Both originate from the lumbar plexus but are different nerves.  Injection would be reported as 64450


----------

